# 2nd opinion



## Psychitsmike (Apr 19, 2008)

There are a lot of threads on yellowing plants so i read them up and came to the conclusion that my plant that is now turning yellow on the bottom set of leaves and are dying is from a nitrogen imbalance. So I'm gonna get some cheap nitrogen until i get FF Grow Big in the mail. I just want to double check that this is the problem.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2008)

It could be nitro but it doesn't mean you need any. It could be natural, some leaves yellow and die off as the plant ages. How old are your plants? Are they in veg or flower? What have you been feeding them and how often?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2008)

PH can lockout nutrients as well.....first thing to check is PH 
More info is definetely needed


----------



## Psychitsmike (Apr 20, 2008)

they are about a month old, still vegging. I got some FF Grow Big so if it is a N shortage, itll be chill. Just found a hydro store next to my house, they have stuff like Bud Blood which is 0-10-40. Do those things really make a difference in the bud?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2008)

1 month? Yeah, they probably need a lil nitro or like Mutt said, the ph is off. Never used bud blood before but bloom boosters do help later in flowering.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

"2nd opinion?"  your likely to get a lot more around here...thats why this site rocks!  cant argue with any of the good advise youve gotton so i'll just wish you luck with the flower part you got comin.


----------



## Psychitsmike (Apr 29, 2008)

I think the PH is off cause even with the Grow Big (i add 1 tsp per gal every 3 days) its still messed up. I'll add the pics tomorrow when i get a ph reader.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

Psychitsmike said:
			
		

> I think the PH is off cause even with the Grow Big (i add 1 tsp per gal every 3 days) its still messed up. I'll add the pics tomorrow when i get a ph reader.


it can be they need magnecsium but if you have ph unbalance it can be anything post pics asap  that will help


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

oh and i forgot dont think that he yellowing will turn green once the damage is done is done what you are trying to do is to stop the damage fronm spreding


----------



## Psychitsmike (Apr 29, 2008)

I went to my local hydro store but their ph checkers are from 65+. Are there cheaper ones? I ended up buying ph up and ph down. 

So once it turns yellow it wont heal? Damn i thought nothing i did was working. 

The first two plants in the pic are the same thing but in different lighting. its the bigger of the two.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 29, 2008)

i think thats pretty common, atleast it is on mine.    if you can't test your ph how do you know if it needs to go up or down? be careful. good luck


----------



## Psychitsmike (Apr 30, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think thats pretty common, atleast it is on mine.    if you can't test your ph how do you know if it needs to go up or down? be careful. good luck



So you're grows usually end up having similar discoloration? Does the bud still end up being a good smoke?


----------



## Psychitsmike (May 2, 2008)

Got a ph reader, its at 7-8. Gonna have to change that so hopefully it fixes it, i was fearing the damage was spreading up the main stalk. Keep you posted if it goes bad.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 2, 2008)

yeah, lower it around 6.5 or 6.0 it will rise agian naturally. get some powdered dolomite lime and sprinkle a few tbl spoons on the soil and water in.

if that is the rootball poking out of the soil i would add another inch or two of soil to the containers.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

I believe that it's pretty common for those lower leaves to die off as the plant matures. I would just give it some good veg nutes and you should be good to go. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Psychitsmike (May 3, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yeah, lower it around 6.5 or 6.0 it will rise agian naturally. get some powdered dolomite lime and sprinkle a few tbl spoons on the soil and water in.
> 
> if that is the rootball poking out of the soil i would add another inch or two of soil to the containers.



I dont think the root ball is poking out, ill double check when i go inspect them. I bought some hydr ph down and ph up. Not sure if i can still somehow use it for soil.

I'm glad that it seems common, besides the discoloration of the leaves my plants are doing pretty well. Im going to force one plant to being flowering, cover it and bring it in my garage for like 2 weeks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 3, 2008)

Im going to force one plant to being flowering, cover it and bring it in my garage for like 2 weeks.

make sure it doesnt get any light during the dark period. and you will find out quickly that getting it in and back out at the same time is a pita.


----------



## Psychitsmike (May 7, 2008)

Yea thats what I've read. I don't want to force them to flower but from what i understand they wont flower until the nights are longer so I assume if i let them naturally flower i will have to wait a while. 

I've tried to use that ph up on the plants but my ph reader keeps saying its 8+ (Only goes from 3.5-8 from OSH). So ill try that dolomite lime tomorrow to get it up.


----------



## Growdude (May 7, 2008)

Psychitsmike said:
			
		

> I've tried to use that ph up on the plants but my ph reader keeps saying its 8+ (Only goes from 3.5-8 from OSH). So ill try that dolomite lime tomorrow to get it up.


 
You need to use the PH down to lower the PH.

You could take a clone from each plant and put into 12/12 lighting to see the mothers sex.


----------



## Psychitsmike (May 7, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> You need to use the PH down to lower the PH.
> 
> You could take a clone from each plant and put into 12/12 lighting to see the mothers sex.



My mistake i meant to put Ph Down. Hope you didnt think i was that stupid haha. 

The ph inbalance is really ******* up my plant, ill post pics after i use the lime today.


----------

